# Any differences between Synapse 2011 and 2012 Frame Set



## godfather1972 (Apr 30, 2012)

I’m curious if there are any differences between the Synapse 2011 and 2012 (Non- Hi Mod) frame and Forks? I realize the colors do change but am looking for structural or weight differences
Thanks


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

There are a few differences. The seat stays are different and the fork is different with off set drop outs like those on the Super Six. I never rode a 2011 so I don't have an opinion if the changes make much of a difference but I have a 2012 and love it.


----------



## godfather1972 (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you know if the Steer tube is Carbon. I thought I may have read that somewhere?


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

It is a full carbon fork/steer tube from the Synapse Carbon 5 (105) on up.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I believe they changed the seatpost as well. I will be looking at getting one in 2013 or 2014.


----------

